# Nemesis Magnets



## Rotten_Bunny (18/12/14)

Hi Guys, 

Does anyone have stock of these, i need them rather urgently. I dropped my 3 and two of them broke.

I cannot use my Nemesis      

Please let me know 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

